# Amazen Tube Smoker and Smoke Hollow 44"



## icanchaz (Dec 18, 2012)

I am coming over from a Cajun Injector 30" Electric pellet smoker and going to the Smoke Hollow 44". I researched on this forum before making a smoker purchase and came across the Amazen Tube Smoker and I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy one. I still have several pounds of pellets left over. Does anyone have any advice on placement within the smoke hollow and until it arrives is it save to use pellets in the wood chip trays of the smoke hollow and how much should be used?

Thanks,

Chaz


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new smoker but I can't answer your question hopefully somebody with one will answer or Todd will see this thread and have an answer for you. My guess is that using the pellets in a regular chip pan will result in them catching fire


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 19, 2012)

I put my tube on the shelf rails when smoking in my vertical propane smoker. Also if you use the pellets in the chip pan they will smoke but I find that they smoke quicker.


----------

